# Mitered square afghan



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

This is my first attempt at a mitered afghan but not the last one. I used Kids'brites yarn from Herrschners. Hope you like it.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow!!! So neat and interesting! Love your colors!!
julie


----------



## Grandma Lu (Oct 11, 2013)

love it.


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh great job. Great color flow. Do you need my shipping address? How long did this take? Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## jbyers (Nov 3, 2013)

Love it your colors came out wonderful.


----------



## nwflrose (Jul 2, 2014)

This afghan is absolutely Gooorgeous! I've been contemplating doing an afghan for an upcoming wedding and this may very well be the one!!! Its a 'knock out' to say the least. Love it.


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

Lovely colors. Nice work.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Fab how is this done? Love it.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Great! Love the colors


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow! It's fabulous. I love the mitered look. Your afghan is gorgeous.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

It is a 100 squares afghan: 4 quadrants of 25 squares sewn together; then I knit the border. I knitted a cushion with leftover yarn. I worked on it five weeks.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

This would make a great baby afghan! Gorgeous colors and you did a beautiful job!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I love it! You did a great job!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Wonderfully creative use of color. Love it.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes I get that but how did you do the pattern I've never seen this before and it's lovely.do you have a link where I can teach myself from.please.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

wow! very pretty!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

This is absolutely incredible.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

O' My! What a rainbow of beautiful this is... Excellent work!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that's lovely, love the choice of colours. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Fabulous and perfect use of colors!


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Really eye-catching. Beautiful job!


----------



## mgayles (Mar 8, 2013)

That is beautiful! And it only took you 5 weeks! Amazing!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Like it? Nope. I LOVE it! It's gorgeous. What an interesting pattern and wonderful colors.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Your afghan is absolutely gorgeous! The colours are fantastic! It is truly a work of art.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous, fantastic colours.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Abi_marsden said:


> Yes I get that but how did you do the pattern I've never seen this before and it's lovely.do you have a link where I can teach myself from.please.


Thank you for your nice comments on my work.

I follow the KnitPicks: Hue Shift Afghan pattern.

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=41112220&media=RAV&utm_source=media&utm_medium=marketing&utm_campaign=RAV

You can also have a look on it on Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hue-shift-afghan

I enjoy knitting it so much. 
Happy knitting.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Fantastic..


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

What a wonderful job and equally wonderful colors!!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

mgayles said:


> That is beautiful! And it only took you 5 weeks! Amazing!


Exactly what I wanted to say: beautiful!!!
But 5 weeks? WOW
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

It's absolutely lovely and I love the colour explosion. Thank you for the link - I'm saving it


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Fabulous afghan!! I know you didn't get bored knitting this.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

angelaine said:


> This is my first attempt at a mitered afghan but not the last one. I used Kids'brites yarn from Herrschners. Hope you like it.


What is there not to love? WOW, you have a great sense of color coordination.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my! That is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Beautiful colors and a very neat job! Love it! :-D


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

That's a lot of ends to work in!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

stunning!!!!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Very nice. Congratulation.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow!! Your afghan is fabulous!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous! Well done... :thumbup:


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Wow... it is beautiful.


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

Youtube search brings up several videos. Very Pink Knits videos are often one of my go to sources for learning new skills. She has one for mitered squares.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

It looks wonderful. All those ends to darn away would have taken a while!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Even Minnie and Mickey seem to be taken with this beautiful piece of work.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a nice,bright,beautiful afghan and cushion,beautiful work.


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

AMAZING!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow! That's gorgeous.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Love your afghan.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Beautiful! I'm a big fan of mitered squares. Loved making my avatar with Bernat Baby Jacquard.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

Just love it!!!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Absolutely fabulous.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

love the vibrant colors


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Stunning! Looks absolutely perfect! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Awesome job. Unique look.


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work, I love it &#128158;


----------



## lindakindel (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't usually consider knitting an Afghan, but in this case yours is so beautiful I might try it!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Outstanding! Lovely colors and lovely work. It would take me way more than 5 weeks, I'm sure.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

It is awesome. Luv the colors. Great job!!


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

That is absolutely stunning. Great choice of colours and beautifully put together. Congratulations.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Wow! Like it, I love it!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

I love it, it's stunning.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## nanakerry (Jun 1, 2011)

This is a pattern I am doing at the moment - no panels or sewing together, just joining as many squares as you want both ways by following the pattern

http://archive.berroco.com/exclusives/mu_shu/mu_shu.html


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I love it. You did a great job.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow. Great colors and knitting. Love the brights.


----------



## kinspirit (Oct 15, 2011)

TOTALLY AWESOME!!!! BRAVO!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I went to the Knitpicks website but I am a little confused. Do the kits come with the colors already chosen or do you make your own selection based on the type of blanket you want - jewel or baby, etc?


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

I have to admit I am not usually a fan of the mitered corner but yours is absolutely gorgeous. Great work!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Turned out beautiful. I love the color choice. Would brighten up any room.


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome! Is there a pattern for it?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I endorse all favourable comments as can't think of another word to express how much I like your afghan.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow. Those are so pretty and colorful and so so sweet.


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

Smashing! you've inspired me to try mitred corners.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh my, this is fabulous! I love the bright cheery colors!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

LOVE it!


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

It is beautiful and bright. the colors are great.


----------



## tieman7 (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow......very nice colors! Nice work!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Love your work! Is the pattern available?


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Well Done! Love It!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

What a beautiful afghan! Well done... :thumbup:


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

This is gorgeous! You have done a fantastic job with the colour scheme!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Breathtaking!!! Best mitered design i have seen! You did a wonderful Job!


----------



## Nonicita (Jun 10, 2011)

I love the bright colors


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I like it. I love it. I am in awe. BEAUTIFUL colors.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful Work


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

lovely


----------



## tinam (Jul 15, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the colours and so neat


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

I love it!!! I've been wanting to make one.


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

I love it!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow. Just beautiful... amazing job...


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE everything about this afghan!! You did an amazing job and should feel very proud and happy!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Very Cool!!! Love the color combinations. looks great!


----------



## can (Jun 16, 2014)

I love it! Great JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

WOW! You did a fantastic job. It is beautiful. You should enter it in a contest, I am sure you would win. It looks very professional.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful work, and I love the matching cushion.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I admire your work, really stunning.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful job! I love mitered squares. They are so fun to work.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

This is a wow! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

You have much more patience than me to sew all that together. It is gorgeous and for the right person(s) might be worth the trouble. Would there be a way to join them as you go?


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

Prettiest ever!


----------



## GinnyG51 (Aug 9, 2013)

That is so pretty-Luv it---


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Wonderful use of color! I love the miter pattern!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Oooooo.....very pretty.


----------



## Eeyore Janie (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow! love the beautiful colors and your beautiful work.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, I love it!!! What an inspiration!!!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful afghan! Colors are lovely and so cheery, too.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

You did an amazing job and, to me, very fast. Congratulations!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Lovely  :mrgreen: ;-)


----------



## aknittingnut (Aug 7, 2012)

Can you please tell me how many stitches you started with for each square?
Thank you!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Wonderful! The colors just pop!


----------



## csknits (Jun 16, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! Great color combo :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cgage (Jul 13, 2013)

love it...bright and cheery.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow! Love the colors. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Really beautiful. You have an eye for color.


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

yes, that is very nice


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow, this is beautiful, the colours are fantastic! Beautiful!!'


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

It's beautiful! Wonderful use of color!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Izzibear (Nov 6, 2013)

Stunning .


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

It's spectacular !!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Glorious!


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SENSATIONAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!WOW!!!!!!! I AM FLOORED WITH YOUR WORK. DID YOU HAVE A PATTERN? WOULD LOVE TO TRY MY HAND AT IT.. THANKS FOR SHARING.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Your colors and your work are both fantastic! So impressive!!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

It's beautiful! Love the pillow too!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Just beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! The bright colors make me feel HAPPY!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW - beautiful colors and a whole lot of hours


----------



## snoekie (Jun 17, 2012)

I am interesting in the pattern too, please.
Lovely afghan!!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love it !!!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

The colors are great -- wonderful to look at. Your knitting is perfect.


----------



## fiber-addict (Nov 10, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

That is wonderful!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

jeannietta said:


> I went to the Knitpicks website but I am a little confused. Do the kits come with the colors already chosen or do you make your own selection based on the type of blanket you want - jewel or baby, etc?


Their kit for the Hue shift afghan is no longer available; but when you buy the pattern, all the colors you need are listed. It is very simple.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

mathwizard said:


> Awesome! Is there a pattern for it?


It is on KnitPicks weebsite. I gave the link for the pattern on page 2 of this thread.

Happy knitting.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

joycevv said:


> Love your work! Is the pattern available?


You will find the link for the pattern on page 2.


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow, that's a lot of work, love the colours, very nice.


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Love the colors! Great job! Congratulations on your patience and perseverance!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

socksaholic said:


> You have much more patience than me to sew all that together. It is gorgeous and for the right person(s) might be worth the trouble. Would there be a way to join them as you go?


Dont have much seaming to do because each quadrant have 25 squares and each square are CO one on to the other. You make 4 quadrants and then sew them all together.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

aknittingnut said:


> Can you please tell me how many stitches you started with for each square?
> Thank you!


I CO 45 stitches for each square.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

LTN666 said:


> FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SENSATIONAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!WOW!!!!!!! I AM FLOORED WITH YOUR WORK. DID YOU HAVE A PATTERN? WOULD LOVE TO TRY MY HAND AT IT.. THANKS FOR SHARING.


The link for the pattern is on page 2.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

It is beautiful!!!! All I can think of (for me) is all the loose ends to weave in!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I have done my very best to buy this and having spent simply ages because I am in the UK I seem unable to get it. I must be doing something wrong .Any help welcome please


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Love it! Colors are bright & fun! It would make a fabulous baby afghan if smaller!!!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

It's beautiful and looks like lots of work.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Stunning, beautiful work, gorgeous and bright!!!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

Gosh!!!!!!!!! Thumbs up!!!!!!!!! They are both beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

angelaine said:


> This is my first attempt at a mitered afghan but not the last one. I used Kids'brites yarn from Herrschners. Hope you like it.


Beautiful work and colours! Am sure your work will be loved!


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

I love the color combinations you chose. Fabulous!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow..this is happiness in a room.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful, love it


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautifully knitted!! Love your color combinations!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

It's a work of art. Beautiful use of colors.


----------



## LakesideLady (Aug 10, 2013)

Please post more details as to how you made it. How large are the squares? What is the pattern to make each square? It is SO lovely. I'd love to make one. Thank you.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, that is beautiful, your work is impressive.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

I love it!!


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

That is lovely.


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful work - did you follow the colour combinations as listed in the pattern or did you use your artistic licence?


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Flynn (Sep 1, 2013)

That is awesome. I need to learn to put two colors together like that


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Beautifully done, love it!


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

It is lovely!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Great choice of colours and very well made. :thumbup:


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Just lovely. Your colour choice sensational.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Gorgeous! Beautiful afghan!!


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

You did such a beautiful job!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, it is beautiful Great job. Love the colors


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

LakesideLady said:


> Please post more details as to how you made it. How large are the squares? What is the pattern to make each square? It is SO lovely. I'd love to make one. Thank you.


Each square is 4,5 '' and the finished measurements is 50 square. You can find the pattern at KnitPicks weesite.

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=41112220&media=RAV&utm_source=media&utm_medium=marketing&utm_campaign=RAV

Enjoy knitting it.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

:thumbup: Love it!! :thumbup:


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Great job!! Beautiful!!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Soooo pretty!!!! I need to work on the miter stitch


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

OMG, that is the most beautiful afghan I have ever seen...


----------



## LakesideLady (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you so much! I can't wait to get started. Your color combinations are amazing


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

WOW!!!! Amazingly beautiful!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely. On my knitting bucket list!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Very pretty! I love the way you used the color and pattern. I am working on one right now; larger squares broader stripes. I hope mine comes out as nice as yours! Presently torn between sewing together and crocheting around and crocheting together. Will post when finished.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Sweet !


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Well that's just amazing! Beautiful!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thank you for all your sweet words and amazing compliments.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I love it! Your idea of making four sections is excellent; now 
it is a take along project.


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

Holy Guacamole! That's gorgeous
I just started a cotton version of this - I'm using the bits and bobs left over from all my dishcloth fun...


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

After 13 pages of kudos, there's nothing left to be added! so here's more of the same: Oh My Gosh! Stunning. Impressive. Love the colors and the orientation. Can't believe you did it in 5 weeks. Don't let anyone put their feet on it!! Enjoy.


----------



## rxhunt (Jan 6, 2012)

so beautiful. Very nice work indeed.


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

angelaine said:


> This is my first attempt at a mitered afghan but not the last one. I used Kids'brites yarn from Herrschners. Hope you like it.


I don't like it I love it. You did a great job. Thank you for showing it.


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

OMG! Your color combination along with the mitered pattern is just remarkable.

I love it!!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

OMG, that is just fantastic!


----------



## lilpig (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous! You must have infinite patience -- matching colors, sewing together! Wow, I'm tired just thinking about it.


----------



## GinnyG51 (Aug 9, 2013)

Like It!!! It is beautiful...


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow! the afghan is gorgeous. I love the way you did the colours.


----------



## Gaynorgail (Feb 8, 2012)

I love it, it's wonderful!!


----------

